# The new Terralux TLE-300MR-EX upgrade for Mag Charger. 700 lumens.



## kbohip (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had a Mag Charger for about 12 years. Last night I noticed it's light was fluctuating a bit so I checked the battery. It had leaked a little acid into the end cap and the spring had some corrosion on it too. Time for a new battery as it was still on the original from 1997! 

Anyway while I was at Battery Junction getting a new battery for it I noticed Terralux has a new led upgrade out. It's a redesign of the TLE-300MR that now puts out 700 lumens instead of 600. Even better and what I like the most is it has 3 brightness settings. Full, half, and a "moonlight" mode that goes for 8 hours. The only problem is it's $80! This is what I spent on the whole flashlight.

I'm probably going to pick one of these up after Christmas but I'd like to know if anyone here is currently using a Terralux 600 lumen upgrade on their Mag Charger and if so how has it held up? I'd hate to drop $80 on an led and have it burn up in a year. I haven't been able to find much info on this. Just a couple of videos from last year.


----------



## Spydermonkey (Nov 12, 2009)

I ran the 300MR for the past year and just gave it up to a buddy in preparation of purchasing the new model. My only complaint was that it was too bright to use on most traffic stops due to being too bright and not having a lower mode. Now I just have to wait till next payday to get the new model.

I did have an issue with the gen1 Stinger kit but they replaced it for free with the current gen which is much better so I guess wasn't much of an issue.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't have it yet, but I guess this upgrade will be very useful, just for bring different bright levels to the MC. 

You didn't find any information why this module is still very new and maybe few members have tried it.

As you said, it is a bit expensive compared with the flashlight whole, but if you take into account the quality of the product Terralux so that is something important.

Cheers,
Dioni

PS: Is this your first post since dec'07? Welcome? :thinking:


----------



## kbohip (Nov 14, 2009)

Dioni said:


> I don't have it yet, but I guess this upgrade will be very useful, just for bring different bright levels to the MC.
> 
> You didn't find any information why this module is still very new and maybe few members have tried it.
> 
> ...



Strange, I thought for sure I'd posted on here at least a few times before.:thinking: Meh, I belong to too many forums I guess! Maybe when I pick this up I'll get some night pics out. Redeem myself here somewhat from my complete lack of posting in almost 2 years.

I can put this up against my Harbor Freight HID lantern.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 14, 2009)

kbohip said:


> Strange, I thought for sure I'd posted on here at least a few times before.:thinking: Meh, I belong to too many forums I guess! Maybe when I pick this up I'll get some night pics out. Redeem myself here somewhat from my complete lack of posting in almost 2 years.
> 
> I can put this up against my Harbor Freight HID lantern.


 
We will be happy to see this comparison here! 

Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## pulstar (Nov 16, 2009)

Any new infos yet? Well, since it will probably use the same optics, beam will still be a little "funky" but outside i don't see too much of a problem. I'm more curious if it's worth of switching the old tle-300mr with the new one, 300mr-ex? I'm quite satisfied with old one, but a few extra lumens and modes look very tempting. However, decisive factor will be the tint. If the new one is warmer(old one is a bit on a blueish side) i'll probably get a new one

Reviews and beamshots please! What take you guys so long?!


----------



## Dioni (Nov 16, 2009)

pulstar said:


> Any new infos yet? Well, since it will probably use the same optics, beam will still be a little "funky" but outside i don't see too much of a problem. I'm more curious if it's worth of switching the old tle-300mr with the new one, 300mr-ex? I'm quite satisfied with old one, but a few extra lumens and modes look very tempting. However, decisive factor will be the tint. If the new one is warmer(old one is a bit on a blueish side) i'll probably get a new one
> 
> Reviews and beamshots please! What take you guys so long?!


 
It's not just more lumens, but also is a multi-level upgrade [the old one had not that, right?!:thinking:]. 
About tint, i'm not sure but i guess will be a bit warmer too. 

Waiting for review!


----------



## pulstar (Nov 16, 2009)

Indeed, there was (is) only one brightness level. I wonder what kind of leds are in it? Maybe cree r2?


----------



## Dioni (Nov 16, 2009)

pulstar said:


> Indeed, there was (is) only one brightness level. I wonder what kind of leds are in it? Maybe cree r2?


 
As I posted in MarketPlace, I have sent a e-mail for sales dep of the TerraLUX inc. a time ago, but the only confirmation was that their module uses an XRE and they could not make public this product design detail. 
I guess it is a R2 too! 

MP Thread:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=203876

Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## pulstar (Nov 16, 2009)

Guess i need to finally register on MP too


----------



## Dioni (Nov 16, 2009)

pulstar said:


> Guess i need to finally register on MP too


 
:laughing: Do it!

MP has the best deals. :thumbsup:


----------



## AS-X (Dec 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried to replace the optics to customize the beam. What optic is installed as standard?


----------



## Dioni (Dec 11, 2009)

any beamshot??? :sigh:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 11, 2009)

AS-X said:


> Has anyone tried to replace the optics to customize the beam. What optic is installed as standard?



According to the Terralux website, they say that it has an 8.4 degree beam angle. I don't know if that helps any though.


----------



## wiretap_MD (Jan 4, 2010)

I am interested in purchasing the Terralux TLE-300MR-EX LED upgrade for my
magcharger. My magcharger is the original version. I believe I got
this way back in the late 80s. I noticed that the current newer
magcharger models now have the 3-way switch (on, off, signal). My
switch sports only the on and off function and so I was wondering if I
still could make use of the 3 output settings of the terralux?


----------



## bstrickler (Jan 5, 2010)

wiretap_MD said:


> I am interested in purchasing the Terralux TLE-300MR-EX LED upgrade for my
> magcharger. My magcharger is the original version. I believe I got
> this way back in the late 80s. I noticed that the current newer
> magcharger models now have the 3-way switch (on, off, signal). My
> ...



Yes, you will still be able to use the 3 output settings of the Terralux.

Drop in modules such as this one, with multiple modes only require a two-way switch (on-off). The light module changes modes each time there is an electrical current going through it. Usually, with better quality drop-ins (compared to DealExtreme), such as this, have a memory. If you leave the light on for more than 10 seconds in 1 mode, it will "remember" that you last used the light in that mode, and next time you turn it on, it will turn on in that mode.

~Brian


----------



## kbohip (Jan 5, 2010)

I ended up getting this for Xmas and I LOVE it! It lights up the backyard with a nice floodlight type of beam. This is exactly what I wanted as the original halogen bulb was either a bright spot or went way to dim when focused into a flood. I also really like the two dimmer settings as I can use the light for car repair or other closeup work without getting blinded. I will be doing a beamshot comparison as soon as I can find the time over the next few weeks, although time is tough to come by right now for me.


----------



## beamis (Jan 5, 2010)

I just received one of these for Christmas. The beam is bright. Looks a tad brighter than my Romisen RC-T5. Be prepared if you have sensitive ears though. The PWM on medium and high sounds like a movie of a mouse getting murdered paused while it's screaming.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 5, 2010)

beamis said:


> I just received one of these for Christmas. The beam is bright. Looks a tad brighter than my Romisen RC-T5. Be prepared if you have sensitive ears though. The PWM on medium and high sounds like a movie of a mouse getting murdered paused while it's screaming.



:hahaha:

"Wee, sleekit, cowrin, tim'rous beastie,
O, what a EDC's in thy breastie..."

(Sorry Rabbie!)


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 5, 2010)

Im a bit confused here.. Say i buy the TLE-300M-EX in my 4D with 4x rechargable 1.2V 10000 mAh (= 48Wh).

Looking at the specs for the unit:

_The TLE-300M-EX offers 3 output levels 
100%(1 hour) 
50% (2 hours) 
15% (8 hours)moonlight mode

Power Consumption: Approximately 12 Watts
_


Something is really off here..


----------



## Dioni (Jan 5, 2010)

kbohip said:


> I ended up getting this for Xmas and I LOVE it! It lights up the backyard with a nice floodlight type of beam. This is exactly what I wanted as the original halogen bulb was either a bright spot or went way to dim when focused into a flood. I also really like the two dimmer settings as I can use the light for car repair or other closeup work without getting blinded. I will be doing a beamshot comparison as soon as I can find the time over the next few weeks, although time is tough to come by right now for me.


 


beamis said:


> I just received one of these for Christmas. The beam is bright. Looks a tad brighter than my Romisen RC-T5. Be prepared if you have sensitive ears though. The PWM on medium and high sounds like a movie of a mouse getting murdered paused while it's screaming.


 
Congrats on your gifts guys! Finally we'll have some beamshots... 

Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## pulstar (Jan 5, 2010)

SirJMD said:


> Im a bit confused here.. Say i buy the TLE-300M-EX in my 4D with 4x rechargable 1.2V 10000 mAh (= 48Wh).
> 
> Looking at the specs for the unit:
> 
> ...



I think that these numbers are for Terralux TLE-300MR- ex, and not for M dropin for "normal" maglites.


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 7, 2010)

pulstar said:


> I think that these numbers are for Terralux TLE-300MR- ex, and not for M dropin for "normal" maglites.



Yea, i guess asking for proper specs, is too much asked.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 7, 2010)

SirJMD said:


> Yea, i guess asking for proper specs, is too much asked.



When it comes to flashlight manufacturers, yes asking for light output specifications is asking for *way* too much.

More so than in any other industry that I follow closely in my various hobbies and interests, flashlights are WAY over-rated in terms of factory light output specs. That's why I pretty much ignore all manufacturer provided lumen ratings.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 8, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> More so than in any other industry that I follow closely in my various hobbies and interests, flashlights are WAY over-rated in terms of factory light output specs. That's why I pretty much ignore all manufacturer provided lumen ratings.



Last I checked, auto manufacturers still give the horsepower ratings at the engine and not at the wheels, this is not at all different to flashlights being rated by emitter lumens.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 10, 2010)

SirJMD said:


> Im a bit confused here.. Say i buy the TLE-300M-EX in my 4D with 4x rechargable 1.2V 10000 mAh (= 48Wh).
> 
> Looking at the specs for the unit:
> 
> ...



If these runtimes are for MagCharger it does mean you will get 3 times the runtimes with your 4D and the batteries you mention. Stock MagCharger battery only has 15Wh.

Regards, Patric


----------



## houtex (Jan 10, 2010)

No beamshots yet?:sigh:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 10, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> Last I checked, auto manufacturers still give the horsepower ratings at the engine and not at the wheels, this is not at all different to flashlights being rated by emitter lumens.



I know and flywheel, not rear wheel, hosepower ratings are one of the things that I don't like about the automotive industry...among *many* other things.


----------



## pulstar (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok guys,

if I would waited for you guys...I'd probably never get myself a new, Terralux TLE-300MR-EX dropin. :twothumbs

*First observations*: Beam shape remains the same: It's a bit funky on a white wall, but outside/a bit longer distances you won't notice that. I was pleasantly suprised by the tint: It's quite warmer than the tint of TLE-300MR. But still on a "cool side", pretty much the same as my Nitecore Extreme's. Probably LED's are the same: CREE R2's. 
It's a bit brighter than the old one, but there isn't a big difference. 

*How to change modes:* It has no memory so you have to cycle through three brightness setting. You can use momentary (press for high, depress, press again for medium, depress, and press for low, deprees. If you press again you're on high again.) You can also click for constant on(high)turn it of, then click again(medium)... Probably the best way to get the desired level is combination of momentary and constant: Let's say you want to get the low mode: press two times, third time click all the way down and you're in low mode (_note: i assumed that first press was for high_)
*
**About PWM sound*: You can hear a light squeeeeek when you're in medium, and even louder when in low. But i could hear it only when flashlight was still dismantled. When everything was back together i couldn't hear anything (i still can't actually:laughing

*Beamshots: Be aware, that i used point and shoot camera with automatic settings only. These beamshots are taken just for relative comparison!!!*

I compared Magcharger with TLE-300MR-EX, Surefire LX2 and Nitecore Extreme R2.
*
First from left is Terralux, second LX2, right is Extreme R2*

All flashlights on highest mode:






Terralux on medium, other on high:





All three low (lowest on Extreme R2)





Terralux high, other low (lowest on Extreme R2)





Beam-shape of TLE-300MR-EX





Now two more pictures of flashlights appearance:










This is all for now, hope i helped you guys a bit. Btw, i have UCL lens on my Magcharger, and i used original lens "sealing" and o-ring that comes with drop-in. There's no rattle or anything.

For outdoor beamshots please go to:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245852
but unfortunately there are pictures of my old TLE-300MR. However, those pictures are made with locked camera setting, to see the real performance of my three flashlights. New 300MR-EX should be a little bit brighter and with warmer tint.

I apologize for language and grammar mistakes.


----------



## FenixFire (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, do you guys know if it would be at all possible to install the terralux tle-300m-ex in a 2d maglite with 2 AW 18650's rated at 3.7v and 2600 mah? Or is that out of the question?

Thanks from a newbie guy here.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review Pulstar. I believe it has not the same throw as stock incan bulb, but looks a nice LED upgrade.

Thanks again! 

Cheers
Dioni


----------



## Dioni (Jan 12, 2010)

FenixFire said:


> Hey, do you guys know if it would be at all possible to install the terralux tle-300m-ex in a 2d maglite with 2 AW 18650's rated at 3.7v and 2600 mah? Or is that out of the question?
> 
> Thanks from a newbie guy here.


 
According to module specifications, it has operating voltage between 6v and 24v, so no problems on that. 

The problems is on the way that the module will be adapted in the mag head. I dont know about it exactly. :thinking:


----------



## pulstar (Jan 12, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Thanks for the review Pulstar. I believe it has not the same throw as stock incan bulb, but looks a nice LED upgrade.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...



Regarding throw, when i did comparison between TLE-300MR and stock Magcharger, there was only tiiiiiny difference in beam distance. Stock bulb throws only slightly more. Really, only by a very small margin. For me, there's no question which "emitter" i prefer, Terralux is waaaay better than stock bulb, and with three different brightness modes makes your Magcharger very versatile light!


----------



## FenixFire (Jan 12, 2010)

Dioni said:


> According to module specifications, it has operating voltage between 6v and 24v, so no problems on that.
> 
> The problems is on the way that the module will be adapted in the mag head. I dont know about it exactly. :thinking:


Well I know the module fits the 3d maglites and aren't 3d maglite heads similar to the 2d? I'm assuming this because most other drop ins I've looked at usually fit 2d *and *3d mags. Or will that not be the case with this one?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dioni (Jan 12, 2010)

pulstar said:


> Regarding throw, when i did comparison between TLE-300MR and stock Magcharger, there was only tiiiiiny difference in beam distance. Stock bulb throws only slightly more. Really, only by a very small margin. For me, there's no question which "emitter" i prefer, Terralux is waaaay better than stock bulb, and with three different brightness modes makes your Magcharger very versatile light!


 
Just great! I currently have a upgraded MC with a WA1160 bulb [MC60] and it puts out a huge amount of light, however even with the WA1160 [rated at ~400lm in MC] this TLE-M300 sounds nice! :thumbsup:




FenixFire said:


> Well I know the module fits the 3d maglites and aren't 3d maglite heads similar to the 2d? I'm assuming this because most other drop ins I've looked at usually fit 2d *and *3d mags. Or will that not be the case with this one?
> 
> Thanks for the reply


 
If you have this info [that module fits in the 3D], great! The 2D and 3D heads are identical except the Mag C heads. 
Therefore, I dont see problems since it is in the voltage range and you got the info that it fit in Mag D.

Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## houtex (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd like to know if anyone has attempted to change the optics to reflectors for a better beam?


----------



## OR_1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

*problems with the TLR-300MR-ex*

Hey everyone, I got the TLR-300MR-EX and have used it now for about a month and a half. I have started to have some problems with it. First, the lens that came with it is starting to push out in the middle where the drop in comes into contact with it. It almost looks like it's melting the lens.....anyone have this problem? Any ideas on how to keep it from doing this if i get a new lens?

Second, my light will flicker on and off and from time to time. It also will jump from the highest or medium setting to the lowest or will flicker for a while then come back on. This really gets annoying when you are trying to use it and it basically dies on you. 

Any thoughs or suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 1011Tristar (Feb 22, 2010)

Spydermonkey said:


> I ran the 300MR for the past year and just gave it up to a buddy in preparation of purchasing the new model. My only complaint was that it was too bright to use on most traffic stops due to being too bright and not having a lower mode. Now I just have to wait till next payday to get the new model.
> 
> I did have an issue with the gen1 Stinger kit but they replaced it for free with the current gen which is much better so I guess wasn't much of an issue.



I got a TerraLux Stinger kit - what's the difference of the gen 1 and gen 2 kits?


----------



## Spydermonkey (Feb 22, 2010)

Different optic and bezel.


----------



## Pete Mcrash (Feb 22, 2010)

FenixFire said:


> Hey, do you guys know if it would be at all possible to install the terralux tle-300m-ex in a 2d maglite with 2 AW 18650's rated at 3.7v and 2600 mah? Or is that out of the question?
> 
> Thanks from a newbie guy here.


....that's what i'm going to do....you need 6v(+) to power it so 2x18650's should do the job well


----------



## 1011Tristar (Feb 22, 2010)

Spydermonkey said:


> Different optic and bezel.



OK, thanks...how do I tell which on I have?


----------



## dls321 (Feb 26, 2010)

anyone know where i can get the 300mr-ex for a magcharger? i'm having trouble finding a vendor...


----------



## pulstar (Feb 27, 2010)

Hum, if you live in Europe i would highly recommend thetorchsite.co.uk. When i was shopping around, they had the best price, they were very responsive to my emails and questions, and delivery only took 2 days from UK to Slovenia. If you live in USA (i assume that PA means Pennsylvania) you can buy it at batteryjunction.com (don't know if they're back in usual bussiness, they had a fire a week ago or so), and other Website vendors. Try to google for it...


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

dls321 said:


> anyone know where i can get the 300mr-ex for a magcharger? i'm having trouble finding a vendor...



I bought all my Terralux products from here:

http://www.aexpertsecurity.com/

I don't see the TLE-300MR-EX in stock currently though. It was just there the last time that I looked too. I would try emailing them. They were always responsive when I contacted them in the past.

Edit

It's now back in stock again as of 3-3-10:

http://www.aexpertsecurity.com/index.php?item=1106


----------



## dls321 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! was able to pick one up and I'm quite impressed with the light output. I do have one problem with the light though... 

I wish there was a way that I could disable the modes and use high only! Being a LEO I use my light nightly, and frequently use it for only a few seconds at a time. The mode selection on this light is not friendly when it comes to LEO use...

I'm thinking of "upgrading" to the older version of this light to get away from the 3 modes.


----------



## tsleykis101 (Mar 7, 2010)

dls321 said:


> I wish there was a way that I could disable the modes and use high only! Being a LEO I use my light nightly, and frequently use it for only a few seconds at a time. The mode selection on this light is not friendly when it comes to LEO use...
> 
> 
> 
> > I agree... or at least they could have no "memory" after turning off the light that way it will always turn on at high and you will always know the output.


----------



## BigusLightus (May 6, 2010)

The input Voltage range is claimed to be 6 - 24 Volts. That's a wide range which allows alot of possibilities.


----------



## SwatDude (Aug 1, 2011)

I am looking to upgrade my magcharger. Can the Terralux upgrade use the standard batterry? Also, which puts out better beam/more light, this or the Phillips 5761? I do like the ability to focus the beam so I'm not sure I want to give this up.


----------



## pulstar (Aug 5, 2011)

It can - operating voltage is from 6V and all the way to 24V. Original battery pack has nominal voltage of 6V - it will work! I had TLE-300 MR EX in my Magcharger and it's way better than original bulb. Trust me, you won't be needing focusing ability - with LED upgrade it throws exactly the same, but the hotspot is HUGE!. The beam is a bit funky on the sides (star shapes), but i never find it annoying, even insides. I posted a few beamshots, you can check them out in this thread. I also applied small amount of thermal paste under the heatsink, where it touches the "switch tower" on Magcharger. I really improved heat transfer between module and body and had NO issues with heat or reduced output.
It's a great upgrade, go for it.


----------

